# Navigation SW for Windows Mobile



## simsim (Dec 31, 2008)

Anyone could recomend a good Software for navigation in Dubai and Sharjah and available for Windows Mobile? Currently I have a Omnia mobile with route66 and would like to buy the maps for UAE? Any experiences? AS I am moving soon to Dubai and not aware about any streets there it is important that the SW is reliable.


----------



## Helios (Oct 22, 2008)

Have you tried the free google maps?


----------



## nm62 (Dec 11, 2008)

Location Based Services (LBS) 
Mobile Map Service

Plzzz read this web page...you do not need to buy anything
Just buy the sim card from them: 

Location Based Service


----------



## simsim (Dec 31, 2008)

Google maps just mentions the route but does not do a direction description by voice as TomTom for example. 

I do not want to pay per route as it will get very expensive especially as I will need to use it extensively at my first period in UAE. 

Is there noone using navigation software as Navigon, Route66 etc. or is it just not working fine over there?


----------

